# My ovaries are done. Now, donated embryos...anyone else?



## hellodarling

FSH and LH are both over 30, I had one follie at my scan, that's one less than 6 months ago. It's official, biologically, I"m out of the game. Luckily, my uterus will do what I want it to do for another ten years or so... I"m 38 now. Anyway, doc says donated embryo is my best shot.

ANYONE use donated embies? I'd love to hear your story. How did you find them. How was the process?


----------



## hellodarling

BUMP.... anyone else? I'd love to hear some personal experiences.


----------



## vermeil

Psst try asking in the ttc over 35 or assisted conception, there are discussions on frozen embies in both. Good luck!


----------



## hellodarling

​


vermeil said:


> Psst try asking in the ttc over 35 or assisted conception, there are discussions on frozen embies in both. Good luck!

Thank you!!!!!! :)


----------

